# Zender Sports 15x7 4x100



## ausgolfer (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey everyone a mate of mine recently bought these Zender Sports wheels and is after any information about them he can find.
Including how rare they might be, production facts etc etc.


He also got two sets od sports discs with them for added brake venting, in black and white, apparently theses are rare too??? any thoughts?


Any help would be appreciated as we can't seem to find any info about them on the net, nor any other sets for sale.


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Zender Sports 15x7 4x100 (ausgolfer)*

quite rare. My scirocco buddy owns a set. I own a set of the Stern model purchased brand new shipped from Germany back in 1990
nice wheels and very high quality
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

those are freaking sweet!


----------



## wabit85 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

hey.. yes they were mine.... i recently bought them with a shock of having the bolt holes 114.3














so i took them back
the whole setup cost me $750 including everything u see here








BTW the box is printed with 4x100















wabit


----------



## Zender (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Zender Sports 15x7 4x100 (ausgolfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirvw16vleo1* »_.....My scirocco buddy owns a set. I own a set of the Stern model ...... 

Hey, What's up Leo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *ausgolfer* »_.......after any information about them he can find.
Including how rare they might be, production facts etc etc.
.......

Those Zenders looks nice and clean......I have the 15" X 8" 0 offset...here's a pic with the "color-matched" covers on my show car:








Here's the same car without the covers:








Here's my latest project/toy...my "daily" also with the same Zender Sport :








I still have a full set (4)ea of the same Zender Sport 15X8.....
What info are you looking for?......As far as I could tell on your 15X7, ...it's nice and clean,...it's "older" than all of my sets...notice the "Zender" cap...it's a different design. Also the bolts around the wheels are black not like the newer design...here is a pic of the "older" 15X8 notice the bolts:


----------



## wabit85 (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks for you input mate
im really just after info on the sport disc's??
cheers
dom


----------



## Zender (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (wabit85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wabit85* »_thanks for you input mate
im really just after info on the sport disc's??
cheers
dom

Just trying to give more info on the Zender Sport.......The only thing with the disc...it *takes away* the already narrow "lip" on the 7" and it hides the 5 spoke look. On my Zender catalog, there was similar "5 spoke covers" for your 15X7 rims...this would give you the "euro" (color-matched) if you feel like it, then take it off if you get tired of it......Your set would look GOOD in the fronts *with the 15X8s *in the rear! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

